# Many free patterns (K)



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

New to me, anyway, lol!

Make sure you click on "free patterns" on the left. It will give you several different yarn company pattern choices. Each yarn company name has it's own group of patterns.

http://www.estelleyarns.com/index.php


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

What a treasure trove of goodies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing&#128523;


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this! So many great patterns!!!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Great choice of patterns! Thanks for the link.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

got 2 new ones thank you


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Great site! Thank you so much!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

another good site!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!! I love this site!!!!!!! Thank you


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Now all I can think is 'so many patterns so little time'.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Super site...new to me too.....thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I hadn't see this site before and found a few patterns that will go into my "Gotta knit" file.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful stuff! Thanks so much for sharing the link.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Great patterns! And many I had not seen before.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

New to me too. Thanks for sharing with all of us.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

brims said:


> Thanks for sharing. Now all I can think is 'so many patterns so little time'.


Lol! Isn't that the truth!

Glad you all found it of use. I enjoy the links others here post, so I try to "pay it forward".

Vicki


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Have bookmarked this page. Thanks.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely patterns..thanks!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much-what a great source of patterns. have book marked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!! Can't believe I haven't seen this site before!!


----------

